# Herbstrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Herbstrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]*

					Wenn Sie sich für Wakü-Komponenten interessieren, sollten Sie einen Blick auf die Rabatt-Aktion von Aquatuning werfen. Die Aktion läuft vom 20.09. bis zum 30.09.2012.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Herbstrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]*


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. September 2012)

Und ich hab erst vor 1,5 Wochen da meine Wakü gekauft.  

Zurückschicken bringts bei 20€ wohl nicht.


----------



## Classisi (23. September 2012)

Hehe super ich wollte die Woche bestellen 
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## OdlG (26. September 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Und ich hab erst vor 1,5 Wochen da meine Wakü gekauft.
> 
> Zurückschicken bringts bei 20€ wohl nicht.


 
war schon vor einigen wochen bekannt. ich habe extra gewartet bis zur aktion


----------

